# I want an analogue clock, dammit!



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

I know, it's petty.

I'm delighted to be back in a 3er again (had a '92 325is and a '96 M3 before my "Midlife Crisis" car, an M Roadster). It's like coming "home" again, except that "home" keeps getting better and better.

The Roadster, fun though it undeniably was, lacked a bunch of creature comforts the 330Ci has. One thing the Roadster had, however, was a real clock.

Call me old-fashioned. But a "real" clock (by which I mean one with a big hand and a little hand) is infinitefly superior to a digital clock. Remember the '70s, when digital wristwatches were popular? (OK, most on this board _can't_ remember the '70s -- so just trust me on this.) Seen many digital watches lately? Why not? Because analogue clocks -- like analogue speedometers, analogue tachs, analogue temperature gauges, etc.) deliver more intuitively useful information than do their digital counterparts. The brain assimilates data from gauges faster and more accurately than it does digital data. On airplanes, crucial (life-or-death) data such as airspeed and altitude are given via analogue gauges, for good reason.

I want a clock, dammit. A "real" one. And I know where to put it. Ditch that silly and distracting fuel-efficiency gauge on the bottom of the tach, and put in a small analogue clock.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Gawd, I'd be happy if they made a headunit that displays both the time *and* radio frequency simultaneously.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

You do realize that you can display the digital clock on the radio all the time if you set it to that. No need to cycle throught the OBC to get time.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> Gawd, I'd be happy if they made a headunit that displays both the time *and* radio frequency simultaneously.


I would like this feature, too. I hate having to reach over to shift between radio and time. Yes, I am lazy.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

You mentioned watches... There's your answer. I agree with you 100% by the way. And you put it very well. I may use that the next time I'm talking to one of our young, high tech design engineers who seem to want to change all of our analog gauges to digital in the power plant that I work at. That intuitive perception of looking at an analog readout vice digital applies to voltage, amps, megawatts, megavars etc. in a power plant too.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Caution Thread Drift.


What plane are you talking about?  The plane I drive is all glass. It has ten electronic displays. The only thing analog is the "second" hand on the digital clock. Every modern airplane that I have seen is an all glass cockpit with that uses a tape display to show speed and altitude. Although there are a few that use a LCD display and to display airspeed, altitude, etc. in an analog format. :dunno: 

By the way I will try to stay out of the whole analog vs. digital argument. I will just say that I like each format in certain situations.

Kitchen: Analog
Wristwatch: Digital
Car: I dunno


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

gmlav8r said:


> Caution Thread Drift.
> Although there are a few that use a LCD display and to display airspeed, altitude, etc. in an analog format. :dunno:
> 
> By the way I will try to stay out of the whole analog vs. digital argument. I will just say that I like each format in certain situations.


I think the rationale for an "analog" format (on an LCD) is that you get a better sense of how fast you are losing altitude when a dial spins, as opposed to seeing how fast a number changes. In other words, the speed of a spinning "dial" is easier to comprehend than a rapidly changing number.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Why don't you get the LeatherZ gauge kit, replacing the voltmeter with the VDO analog clock? Problem solved.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

I actually prefer the digital time format... when possibly I like to display military time. I was in the USMC and just like it better.

As for Analog -vs- Digital I'll say this

Analog is better for some things.... and digital is better for others....

Tach and speedo.... analog
watches.... digital
just my .02


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

drd_330i said:


> I actually prefer the digital time format... when possibly I like to display military time. I was in the USMC and just like it better.
> 
> As for Analog -vs- Digital I'll say this
> 
> ...


Thank you for your service!

No doubt it's what you're accustomed to. Obviously, we can adapt, but for me, at a glance, a readout of, say, 2:57 doesn't "jump out" at me as does its "real clock" equivalent, which says to me "yikes! it's almost 3 o'clock!"

Of course, if I wanted to revert to what I grew up with, maybe I should be advocating a hood-mounted sundial.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

waxhaw said:


> ... but for me, at a glance, a readout of, say, 2:57 doesn't "jump out" at me as does its "real clock" equivalent, which says to me "yikes! it's almost 3 o'clock!"
> 
> Of course, if I wanted to revert to what I grew up with, maybe I should be advocating a hood-mounted sundial.


to each their own I guess... but for me - I can more quickly glance at a digital clock and get an instant time... and return my attention to the road where it belongs. With an analog clock... especially a smaller one... it might take you a second to determine if it's 2:57 or 3:57... you might only need an addition .5 to a second longer to determine this... or not....

This is definately a case by case preference....

as for the sundial.... :rofl:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> I would like this feature, too. I hate having to reach over to shift between radio and time. Yes, I am lazy.


Why can't you hit the OBC stalk and make it display time?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Ask ___lk___ to retrofit one for ya.  :angel:


----------



## marcelgood (Jan 24, 2003)

It depends on what you grew up with I guess. I grew up during the boom of digital technology and later became a Software Engineer, so I almost think digital :rofl: I don't wear a wrist watch instead I use the clock on my cell phone. I think that people using digital clocks look at time differently. With a digital clock you think of time as absolute, which is important if you try to catch a train or a plane etc. with an analog clock you tend to approximate time. If you ask me for the time on the street my answer would be, it's 12:34 instead of half past noon. On the other hand I appreciate a well crafted analog wall clock. It's a piece of art for me.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Ask ___lk___ to retrofit one for ya.  :angel:


You just gave me a good idea.
I have a good sized Gucci pendant round watch (one of those with a chain that you attach to your belt and keep the watch in your pocket).
A little velcro on the back and it should make a classy analog watch for my console. :thumbup:


----------



## 330ZHP (Jul 12, 2003)

> On airplanes, crucial (life-or-death) data such as airspeed and altitude are given via analogue gauges, for good reason.


Since when is telling time life or death? :dunno:  :stickpoke

I guess when your running late for your anniversary dinner with the wife!! :rofl: :rofl:

(my anniversary is this week :beerchug: )

j/k


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

waxhaw said:


> On airplanes, crucial (life-or-death) data such as airspeed and altitude are given via analogue gauges, for good reason.


 :dunno:

I dunno about that. I happen to fly airliners for a living and haven't seen 'round' analog gauges in a while. Round gauges may be easier for many to read, but you will be hard pressed to find one in any new aircraft.

(Attached is the Primary Flight Display for an Airbus 320. FWIW, in the photo the aircraft is climbing though 15,400ft at 3400 ft/min with airspeed of 330 knots/Mach .663)

Cheers!


----------



## kyleschultz (May 29, 2003)

Cadetdrivr said:


> :dunno:
> 
> (Attached is the Primary Flight Display for an Airbus 320. FWIW, in the photo the aircraft is climbing though 15,400ft at 3400 ft/min with airspeed of 330 knots/Mach .663)
> 
> Cheers!


Well... Your artificial horizon is an analog display. If it were digitial, what you would see is a numerical indicator showing positive or negative degrees of roll- positive for a roll starboard or negative to indicate a roll to port. I prefer the little airplane in the window.

Machines process data digitally. Humans, by nature, are analog processors.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

kyleschultz said:


> Machines process data digitally. Humans, by nature, are analog processors.


I have to disagree once again... This depends on how you learned and When you grew up. I process both details equally.... I prefer a digital clock. I process it more quickly. I prefer an analog tach... I process this more quickly. It all comes down to the answer you can give to any question:

"It Depends".


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting thought, Waxhaw; however, a complaint about the Infiniti G35 is the analog clock!

I would say, though, that it's not so much that the clock is analog instead of digital, but that it's (a) awkwardly placed on the console (b) difficult to read (dashes instead of numbers, if I recall correctly?) and (c) in the Small Ugly Box On The Trunk Version Without A Real Transmission Version (ie: the automatic only version) - the clock was not illuminated at night. In the Later Version With The Real Transmission And No Ugly Little Box On The Trunk (ie: the six-speed manual)- I'm not sure if the clock is illuminated?


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Interesting thought, Waxhaw; however, a complaint about the Infiniti G35 is the analog clock!


My friend has an Infinity G35... and althought she likes the clock... when I got into the car that was the first thing that turned me off.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I like Maseratis. 

They have very cool analog clocks :thumbup:


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

waxhaw said:


> I want a clock, dammit. A "real" one. And I know where to put it. Ditch that silly and distracting fuel-efficiency gauge on the bottom of the tach, and put in a small analogue clock.


You would have loved my old A6's instrument panel. FULL of ANALOG guages. Take a look:


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

How about the factory analog clock from the M Roadster?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Why don't you get the LeatherZ gauge kit, replacing the voltmeter with the VDO analog clock? Problem solved.


Yeah, what SpaceMonkey said! As long as you do not have NAV in your car, this is an option. I have a VDO analog clock in stock which is now discontinued. I can make you a leather panel with just 1 hole for the clock, or 2-3 holes for additional gauges. Or a hole for a remote radar detector display. Whatever you want.

1 leather panel with 1 hole and 1 VDO analog clock is about $140 plus shipping. It will tap into constant-hot cig lighter and light up amber at night like the rest of the interior lights. Very easy install and it will look stock.


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> You would have loved my old A6's instrument panel. FULL of ANALOG gauges.


Eggs-actly, Rooster. Very nice!


----------

